
Fox News hosts have measurable effect on Covid cases, study finds - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/04/fox-news-hosts-have-measurable-effect-on-covid-cases-study-finds/
======
sarcasmatwork
Where is this study on CNN and other MSM? Seems like a hit piece on Fox....

CNN is one of the biggest liars and spreader of fake news. Fox is considered
"right" Why would this study only target Fox? Seems disingenuous, or flawed
imho.

